# Ads At Bottom Of Page



## nikkiheaven (Apr 19, 2017)

How do we get rid of it?


----------



## blackbarbie986 (Apr 20, 2017)

I'd love to know this too.


----------



## PinkDiamond (Apr 20, 2017)

An app called Adblock...


----------

